
Lucid Motors Signs $1bn+ Investment with Saudi Arabian Public Investment Fund - Mindphreaker
https://lucidmotors.com/stories/lucid-signs-1bn-investment-agreement-public-investment-fund-saudi-arabia
======
Mindphreaker
Funding secured. ;)

